# G0602 Headstock Lube



## umahunter (Sep 27, 2015)

What do you guys use to lube headstock I thought I had read oiling through the port washes out the grease? ?? If that's so anything else you can do ???


----------



## middle.road (Sep 27, 2015)

Out of the Grizzly manual for a G0709:
"Headstock Fluid Type......................... ISO 32 (eg. Grizzly T23963, Mobil DTE Light)"

I picked up some ISO32 Hydraulic oil from Tractor Supply or Northern, and used that in my Birmingham.
Need to be sure it is NON-Detergent.
I also tossed a magnet down in the bottom to catch shavings.

_Dan


----------



## BoliverShagnasti (Sep 29, 2015)

umahunter said:


> What do you guys use to lube headstock I thought I had read oiling through the port washes out the grease? ?? If that's so anything else you can do ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grease is oil that melts with heat.   It last because it does melt and it is not necessarily the best.
Constant fresh oil is the best for higher speed bearings over 1000 RPM.  Follow the instructions.  I use the way oil on mine.  

If I get into some heat issues then I would go with a bit higher temp rating.
Grizzly T26685 - Moly-D Multi-Function Machine Oil - ISO 32, 1 Gallon


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 29, 2015)

Lubricating grease is a thixotropic mixture of oil and soap.


----------



## billr (Jan 5, 2016)

I was concerned with the various posts regarding oiling vs. greasing the spindle bearings so I emailed Grizzly and  here is the response:

"The spindle bearings are packed with grease for storage purposes.  For operational purposes, you should be oiling the bearings prior to use , every day you use the lathe.  This will wash the grease out of the bearings, but they will be properly lubricated with the ISO 32 oil".
I want to protect my investment so I will be oiling.
Bill


----------



## WarrenP (Feb 28, 2018)

Yes, Grizzly told me the same thing for my G0752. They recommend oiling the bearing prior to installing them then use the ball oilers before using lathe everytime. It surprised me because most everyone feels you should grease the bearings... I know this post Is old but someone might be interested.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 1, 2018)

John Hasler said:


> Lubricating grease is a thixotropic mixture of oil and soap.



Typical Grease is a mixture of a metallic soap and a lubricating oil.
The metallic soap clings to the metal, allowing the oil to prevent metal to metal contact.


----------



## WarrenP (Mar 1, 2018)

Mitch, are you saying you feel its better to use the grease in the bearings instead of just relying on the ball oilers to keep the bearing lubricated?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Mar 1, 2018)

WarrenP said:


> Mitch, are you saying you feel its better to use the grease in the bearings instead of just relying on the ball oilers to keep the bearing lubricated?



I was simply trying to clarify what grease actually is without taking a position on how bearings should be lubed.

In general, if it slides it gets grease, if it rolls it gets oil
But there are exceptions, such as ways getting oil instead of grease and certain high load rotating gun parts getting grease instead of oil.


----------



## WarrenP (Mar 1, 2018)

Ahh, ok. yea, I was just trying to clarify. I am about to change the spindle bearings on my lathe and have had some people say to grease them but grizzly says to just use oil and put oil in the ball oilers when using the lathe, as usual. Trying to decide if I should use some grease or not. Considering Grizzly recommends not to and your general rule of using oil on things that roll it kinda sounds like I should just use oil. Thing is I know that wheel bearings in cars are supposed to be packed with grease also, but then again it could be because that is alot of force on wheel lbearings so maybe thats why they use grease.. like you say there is always exceptions. Probably considering everything it wouldnt be a big deal either way you chose to do it... decisions, decisions.


----------



## master of none (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi all,Just to give my 2 cents I have a 0602 and had it for about 2yrs or so and from the get go I used way oil and no problems  my suggestion is do what Grizzly recommends ,  Rick


----------



## WarrenP (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Master of none... Actually I do use the way oil in the ball oilers as they say.. what I mean is when replacing the bearings if they should be packed with grease or fill them with oil either way I would be lubricating with the ball oilers as usual. Did you replace your bearings and use no grease, just oil? But Grizzly does recommend not using grease, I would guess they know what they are talking about so I will probably go by that. Thanks for your input. I have used my G0752 for a little over a year and all has been good also, until this, but I cant blame the lathe or grizzly for this.


----------



## ch2co (Mar 2, 2018)

If the bearings are sealed, like mine, they are factory greased and the oilers don’t do any good.  If anything, they would tend to wash the grease out. These bearings are like automotive wheel bearings which are GREASED not oiled.  Just my $3.53 worth.


----------



## WarrenP (Mar 3, 2018)

The bearings here are not sealed and grizzly recommends to oil them ,not grease. I have replaced auto wheel bearing sin the past and yes you  grease them but at least for the 602 and 752 it looks like your only supposed to oil them. I would imagine if you are not supposed to put oil in yours then you dont have ball oilers in your headstock. Unless your bearings are not the factory type and has been changed. Here is the quote from Grizzl]y .... "We recommend coating the bearings with oil at the time of assembly rather than fully packing the bearing with grease.  The ball oilers for the spindle bearings will provide enough additional lubrication for the bearings, with proper lubrication."


----------



## Mystery1 (Mar 4, 2018)

WarrenP said:


> Ahh, ok. yea, I was just trying to clarify. I am about to change the spindle bearings on my lathe and have had some people say to grease them but grizzly says to just use oil and put oil in the ball oilers when using the lathe, as usual. Trying to decide if I should use some grease or not. Considering Grizzly recommends not to and your general rule of using oil on things that roll it kinda sounds like I should just use oil. Thing is I know that wheel bearings in cars are supposed to be packed with grease also, but then again it could be because that is alot of force on wheel lbearings so maybe thats why they use grease.. like you say there is always exceptions. Probably considering everything it wouldnt be a big deal either way you chose to do it... decisions, decisions.


The reality is that no one will be oiling their wheel bearings daily or even yearly. Plus because there are grease seals it keeps the grease in.

For the G0602/KC1022/other variants, ISO32 oil is called for by Grizzly et al. Oil each day before you use the lathe and all will be well.


----------



## ch2co (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes mine were converted by the previous owner. They are sealed.


----------



## WarrenP (Mar 4, 2018)

GinStC said:


> The reality is that no one will be oiling their wheel bearings daily or even yearly. Plus because there are grease seals it keeps the grease in.
> 
> For the G0602/KC1022/other variants, ISO32 oil is called for by Grizzly et al. Oil each day before you use the lathe and all will be well.




Im not so sure no one will be oiling their bearings daily, im talking on a 602/752, you just put a little oil in the ball oiler and your on your way. Of course if it is sealed with grease in it then what would be the point right? Of course from the start the subject really wasn't "sealed" bearings it was of the unsealed normal type used similar to what comes with the lathe.


----------

